# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Как можно посмотреть ВСЕ посещаемые мною сайты?!

## neotrance

Кто подскажет: как можно посмотреть все посещаемые мною сайты, от первого раза входу в инет по сейдень? (журнал браузера не подходит).
Может есть на компьютере какая то системная папка, фаил где храниться вся история сайтов??

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> как можно посмотреть все посещаемые мною сайты


 Кэш, кукисы - если остались, логи провайдера...

----------


## neotrance

> Кэш, кукисы - если остались, логи провайдера...


Кукис нашел.
А вот кэш и логи провайдера где смотреть?

----------


## Iron Monk

> логи провайдера


 у провайдера на сервере :Wink:  
А кэш, у каждого браузера свой. Вы каким пользуетесь?

----------


## neotrance

> у провайдера на сервере 
> А кэш, у каждого браузера свой. Вы каким пользуетесь?


Opera

----------


## Iron Monk

> Opera


Скачайте эту программу... В Опере сможете просматривать дисковый кэш и кукисы.

----------


## neotrance

*Огромное тебе спасибо Iron Monk!*

----------


## Maria30

Спасибо за нужную информацию!

----------

